

One line of CSS3 to list all primes less than 65536 - andrelaszlo
http://www.brunildo.org/test/nth-child-prime.php?n=256

======
tux
Actual CSS3 source code if anyone else interested >
[http://pastebin.com/1Ph90ppq](http://pastebin.com/1Ph90ppq)

